# Your favorite recording by Rattle



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Well, after his sufficiently fantastic performance of Hosokawa's Horn Concerto and pretty decent Bruckner Ninth, I have decided to investigate and listen to his "legacy":

[_*No*_ Gramophone or British sources' citations.]

He's conducted Brahms, Beethoven, Bruckner, Mahler, Hosokawa [^^], Schoenberg, Rachmaninoff, Shostabear, Haydn, Debussy, Enescu, Weill, Walton, Sibelius, Bach, Berlioz, Mozart, Schubert, Szymanowski, Schumann, Stravinsky, Ives, Strauss, Tchaikovsky, Puccini, Henze, Ligeti, Messiaen, Ravel, Dutilleux, Delage, Ibert, Dvorak, Khachaturian, Bernstein, Boulez, Prokofiev, Schoenberg, Rihm, Vaughan Williams, Lutoslawski, Janacek, Britten, Dean, Tippett, Hindemith, Grieg, Haas, etc.

At least, Rattle-haters have to marvel at his versatility much like Karajan or Rozhdestvensky.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

(Dean) The Last Days of Socrates. Only recording of it I know of actually.......Simone Young does a better job on Komarov's Fall than Rattle does methinks.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Rattle knows to chef out some spaghetti ya know, Lancey.

Now add in Barbara and you got a part--------------ey!






Rattle does well with Schoenberg's Guerrelieder and Mahler.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I think I've only got 5, but three of them are very fine:

Bruckner Symphony 9
Mahler Symphony 10
Messiaen Turangalîla Symphonie

The first two could be considered definitive recordings (but they are special cases, since no other recordings of these completions have been done, I believe).


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

brotagonist said:


> I think I've only got 5, but three of them are very fine:
> 
> Bruckner Symphony 9
> Mahler Symphony 10
> ...


In the case of the Bruckner, yes, I believe. In the case of the Mahler, no, there are quite a few other recordings of the Cooke III version.

My favorite Rattle recording?

Becca introduced me to his wonderful Mahler 4, for which I am grateful.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Rattle is a somewhat inconsistent Conductor but there are a number of his recordings I do enjoy.

Stravinsky's Rite of Spring
Brahms' Requiem - this recording came to me attention recently and really surprised me. This, along with the Berlin Rite of Spring really changed my previously negative opinion of him.
Bruckner's Ninth Symphony - the four-movement performing version is very interesting and well performed.

I haven't heard his Mahler beyond Symphony 10 which I have not heard enough to really comment on. That said, I am interested trying it and likewise I'm curious about his Sibelius at present too, thankfully there's YouTube to scratch that itch.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Rattle has a very intetesting discography, and I'm a big admirer of many of the composers he's conducted. I like his English version of Janacek's The Cunning Little Vixen, Messian's Eclairs... and some Schoenberg pieces I have. And I remember listening to his Szymanowski violin concertos years ago, and enjoying those too.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Herr Rattle has made a number of recording I consider valuable to my musical world:

Ravel's L'enfant et les sortilèges
Messiaen's Éclairs sur l'au-delà...
Mahler's 3rd Symphony





















I highly recommend these recordings.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I have been a Rattle fan since the early 80's when he was a young principal guest with the LA Philharmonic during the Giulini time and have many fond memories, a highlight of which was his _Petrouchka_ with the CBSO on tour. Despite saying 'fan', I will concede that some of his performances do seem a bit over-thought and end up not quite hanging together. Despite the general enthusiasm for his Mahler 2nd, I have always found his first movement to be way too slow, and that hasn't changed over the years (my fav. 2nd is the Klemperer). I do like his 4th (thanks Mahlerian  ), 5th, 8th & 10th.

I have seen many comments about him having an affinity with Brahms but as I don't listen to much Brahms, I can't speak to it. I do think that he is at his best in 20th century works and that his Sibelius is outstanding and can stand alongside Barbirolli and Colin Davis. I have been very impressed (surprisingly) with his Wagner Ring.

P.S. I would love to hear him do _Kullervo_. This season he will be doing Nielsen's 4th ... how about the 5th??


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Albert7 said:


> Rattle knows to chef out some spaghetti ya know, Lancey.
> 
> Now add in Barbara and you got a part--------------ey!
> 
> ...


I don't know what this is, but it's different. After 4 minutes listening my curiosity is piqued. Ligeti is not a Composer I am familiar with.

I will return to listen to this fully when I have the time and something more than my iPhone's earphones.

Thanks for sharing Albert7.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

The completed version of Bruckner's Ninth is for sure my favourite recordings by Rattle.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Prokofiev Violin Concerto No.1 with Sarah Chang


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Ah, surprising amount of recognition for his recordings of Bruckner Ninth's and Mahler's Tenth completions. While, he is no 'Herr' (A right reserved for the Austro-Germanic conductors) and German music not his forte, he can certainly do well with British and Twentieth Century music.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lord Lance said:


> Ah, surprising amount of recognition for his recordings of Bruckner Ninth's and Mahler's Tenth completions. While, he is no 'Herr' (A right reserved for the Austro-Germanic conductors) and German music not his forte, he can certainly do well with British and Twentieth Century music.


Where did you get the idea that only German dudes are the only ones fit to conduct Germanic music?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

And then there is Simon Rattle as performer with Barbara Hannigan conducting the BPO!!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Both his Mahler´s 10ths.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Becca said:


> And then there is Simon Rattle as performer with Barbara Hannigan conducting the BPO!!
> 
> View attachment 72601


Ah, I was wondering for the longest time who the lady in your avatar was. Gracias!

Fellow Rattlers [Rattlians? Ratts?], what opinion do thou hold of the Rattle Edition boxed sets?


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

More boxed sets:


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

I just totaled the duration of the boxed sets cumulatively: 46 discs or [assuming an average of 1 hour and 15 minutes per disc] or 57.5 hours of Rattling!

If EMI can put so much faith on Rattle [or bank on his commercial appeal, rather {Antoni Wit's unjust neglect comes to mind}], I think I can certainly give him a go!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*Your favorite recording by Rattle*?

I like this one:


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> I think I've only got 5, but three of them are very fine:
> 
> Bruckner Symphony 9
> Mahler Symphony 10
> ...


Mahler's Tenth has been recorded umpteen times:

Barshai [his orchestration (the appropriate term to be used as per our resident Mahlerian, Mahlerian)]
Chailly
Rattle
Olson
Sanderling
Ashkenazy (!!)
Zinman
Lopez-Cobos
Morris
Wigglesworth 
Faberman 
Ormandy
Slatkin

And perhaps more! So, no, the Mahler's Tenth is no sparsely recorded field.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

I liked his Symphonic Dances release from a couple of years ago.









And his Mahler 9, which I borrowed from the library one time. Very impressive and absolutely worth buying. Trouble is, stinginess gets in the way sometimes. :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Good question, but probably these...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Albert7 said:


> Rattle knows to chef out some spaghetti ya know, Lancey.
> 
> Now add in Barbara and you got a part--------------ey!
> 
> ...


This performance with Barbara Hannigan is absolutely phenomenal. I introduced it to some voice students at my school and now there seems to be some kind of Hannigan fan base.............


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lancy u are now condemned this album 12 times over:










so dance away, bear
so trance away, bear
so prance away, bear


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

I like his Mahler 2 - City of Birmingham SO.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Skilmarilion said:


> And his Mahler 9, which I borrowed from the library one time. Very impressive and absolutely worth buying. Trouble is, stinginess gets in the way sometimes. :tiphat:
> 
> View attachment 72626


I agree. I was going to say that ^^ and the 10th, as previously mentioned.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Lord Lance said:


> what opinion do thou hold of the Rattle Edition boxed sets?


For the most part very good, although some of them contain cuts from larger works which I know many here do not like. But the vast majority of works on those sets are complete and that Bartok box in particular is something I'd recommend. Really excellent versions of all 3 Piano Concertos and nice interpretations all around.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Lord Lance said:


> Mahler's Tenth has been recorded umpteen times:
> 
> Barshai [his orchestration (the appropriate term to be used as per our resident Mahlerian, Mahlerian)]
> Chailly
> ...


From your list, only the Wigglesworth (both recordings) and Rattle are of the Cooke III performing version. Wikipedia lists four other Cooke III recordings: Gielen, Noseda, Harding and Tabakov. While I didn't specify, I presumed that it was clear that this would be the only version I would be talking about  as it has pretty much become the 'definitive' performing version (see Wikipedia article).


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> From your list, only the Wigglesworth (both recordings) and Rattle are of the Cooke III performing version. Wikipedia lists four other Cooke III recordings: Gielen, Noseda, Harding and Tabakov. While I didn't specify, I presumed that it was clear that this would be the only version I would be talking about  as it has pretty much become the 'definitive' performing version (see Wikipedia article).


Oh, those " 'definitive' performing version' be damned!



Albert7 said:


> Lancy u are now condemned this album 12 times over:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*dances absurdly*

Wait, no! I am sure Rattle did Rite of Spring with Berliners:









Why, yes, he did! Why not simply listen to his latest word on the work?

Also, he re-recorded some of the works he did with CBSO with BP, of these which are considered better: CBSO or BP?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

brotagonist said:


> From your list, only the Wigglesworth (both recordings) and Rattle are of the Cooke III performing version. Wikipedia lists four other Cooke III recordings: Gielen, Noseda, Harding and Tabakov. While I didn't specify, I presumed that it was clear that this would be the only version I would be talking about  as it has pretty much become the 'definitive' performing version (see Wikipedia article).


This discography lists 11 performances of the Cooke III score and 1 piano transcription based on it. Granted, most of the other Cooke III recordings are alternates or recordings from more obscure conductors/ensembles.

http://gustavmahler.net.free.fr/symph10.html


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mahler 10 for me.

Bruckner 9 (completed) gets mentioned a lot, but I hate that fourth movement. Not Rattle's fault obviously.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> This performance with Barbara Hannigan is absolutely phenomenal. I introduced it to some voice students at my school and now there seems to be some kind of Hannigan fan base.............


I do hope that the voice students do not try to emulate her, that would be voice destroying at their age. You might also want to point them to Sarah Willis' (BPO horn) Horn Hangout interview with her ..


----------



## padraic (Feb 26, 2015)

I've always found his Mahler to be very good, but never my favorite.
Have really enjoyed the Brahms symphonies he recorded with Berlin.
Bruckner 9...still not convinced, either by his reading of the first 3, or the reconstructed 4th. Perhaps that which was unfinished should have stayed unfinished.


----------

